# Transfer of Currency from south africa



## arranhare (Apr 26, 2014)

I am a UK national working in SA on a work permit, when I leave I'll want to transfer money out of the country (even at 17 ZAR to the GBP ouch!), is this easy to do, I notice an allowance for sa nationals but not for non sa citizens, wonder if anyone has experience of doing this?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

arranhare said:


> I am a UK national working in SA on a work permit, when I leave I'll want to transfer money out of the country (even at 17 ZAR to the GBP ouch!), is this easy to do, I notice an allowance for sa nationals but not for non sa citizens, wonder if anyone has experience of doing this?


I did this a couple years ago. Check your bank in S.A. they might have some advise. I just did my bank in South Africa to bank in U.S.A. It is pretty painless. I was not told of an allowance when I moved money, and I didn't have to fill out that many forms. You will just want to shop around for the bank that will charge the least commission.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I will be very surprised if there are not pre-conditions. For starters, SARS will want to be sure that all taxes have been paid, so I imagine the bank will need a clearance certificate from SARS. If you are exporting a vehicle it will need police clearance and credit clearance. I am sure there are more requirements, but it will not be as easy as just a transfer.
As far as I know, you can transfer out all monies you brought in with you, provided you have the proof of the inward transfers.
Go to the international section of your bank and get advice.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Okk I should of stated this was from money from the sell of a car. NOT from working in South Africa. I am sure it would be much more complicated if it was from money earned in South Africa.


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

I am a foreign worker in SA and get my salary in a local bank here. I have been transferring my earnings out of SA without any problems. Have you tried transferring from your bank's website?
In FNB there is a forex tab that lets you do it.

@exchange rate: tell me about it. I have lost about 25% real value of my salary because of ZAR devaluation


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Adding to my post above, I remember that my bank did ask me to give them a copy of my work permit. That's all.

You just open the website, transfer the money. Then they'll call you with a quote of exchange rate (beware: the normal exchange rate is different from your banks rate).

Hope this helps.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

shadeslayer said:


> I am a foreign worker in SA and get my salary in a local bank here. I have been transferring my earnings out of SA without any problems. Have you tried transferring from your bank's website?
> In FNB there is a forex tab that lets you do it.
> 
> @exchange rate: tell me about it. I have lost about 25% real value of my salary because of ZAR devaluation


@shadeslayer - totally agree with you. I did this several times while living and working in SA as an expat and had no problems as limits don't apply for non-SA citizens. The bank may ask you to sign a statement confirming that you are not buying forex on behalf of someone else (i.e. buying on behalf of a South African trying to circumvent limits).

Watching the ZAR depreciate over the last couple of years has been so painful:Cry: If I could do over my stay I would have transferred funds on a quarterly basis instead of transferring it as needed and when I was leaving.


----------

